# Tecumseh 611113 Alternator Stator - Bad diode



## kwaropay (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi - 

I've determined that my stator diode has died on my Tecumseh 611113 alternator stator. Does anyone know what size diode I should replace this with?

The original diode looks like it exploded or swelled so I can't read any numbers off it. 

Thanks in advance for your help!

Kevin


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

How often do you NEED the headlight?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a thousand diodes if you find the specs, I'll send you one or two.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Something like this would be a good choice and cheap: https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/on-semiconductor/MUR410G/MUR410GOS-ND/1482825

Of course you'll pay about 10x as much for shipping as for the diode itself!


----------



## kwaropay (Mar 11, 2018)

CO Snow said:


> How often do you NEED the headlight?


Well, I was actually looking into putting two 18W LEDs on the snowblower. I think if I just need the light even once a year, I would like to have it working. I work late hours sometimes and might not make it out until dusk to start to snow blow sometimes.

Another question I have pondered is putting a bridge rectifier and capacitor(s) to smooth out the voltage for new LEDs?

Should I pursue that instead of just replacing the diode? I have seen and read all these vids and posts about how the diode DC is "crappy" DC.


----------



## kwaropay (Mar 11, 2018)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I have a thousand diodes if you find the specs, I'll send you one or two.



That would be awesome! Do you think you have a 4a 100v diode as ELaw has suggested? I was looking for a shottkey diode because I heard they are more efficient. I would think 4A or higher and anything over 50V would be good, right? But I wanted to double check. I wanted to measure the voltage off the stator before the diode but I could not get to the wire while it was mounted. So I pulled the flywheel and stator off to Ohm it out. That's when I found I had good Ohm readings before the diode but nothing after it. 

I found this schottkey diode on AliExpress for (20pcs for $1.15) and I would think it would work, too. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/20PCS-schottky-diode-SR5100-5A-100V-DO-27-SB5100-free-shipping/32729134340.html?priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Looking for little stuff like this is what makes me miss Radio Shack :crying:

From that 611113 you should have 3amps, or 36 watts @ 12V. You can find LED lights on ebay or amazon that will run on AC. That way you don't need to do anything but run wire. They must have a converter internally.

.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I hit the link below, 20 pieces for $1.40 including shipping, go with that, it will save me time looking and it's exactly what you want.



kwaropay said:


> That would be awesome! Do you think you have a 4a 100v diode as ELaw has suggested? I was looking for a shottkey diode because I heard they are more efficient. I would think 4A or higher and anything over 50V would be good, right? But I wanted to double check. I wanted to measure the voltage off the stator before the diode but I could not get to the wire while it was mounted. So I pulled the flywheel and stator off to Ohm it out. That's when I found I had good Ohm readings before the diode but nothing after it.
> 
> I found this schottkey diode on AliExpress for (20pcs for $1.15) and I would think it would work, too. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/20PCS-schottky-diode-SR5100-5A-100V-DO-27-SB5100-free-shipping/32729134340.html?priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## kwaropay (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi - I decided I'm just going to replace the diode with the schottky diode I found on Aliexpress and stick with the light I have. Thanks all.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

CO Snow said:


> How often do you NEED the headlight?


That's counter intuitive to the guys question. Maybe he runs them all night long like we often do, maybe he doesn't, the point is, something broke on his machine and he wants to fix it. So lets help him fix it.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Dusty said:


> That's counter intuitive to the guys question. Maybe he runs them all night long like we often do, maybe he doesn't, the point is, something broke on his machine and he wants to fix it. So lets help him fix it.


The original post was from 2018, I'm sure he fixed it and attitudes have improved over time.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Grunt said:


> The original post was from 2018, I'm sure he fixed it and attitudes have improved over time.


I know, that's not the point. Because I was looking up the information about this yesterday, saw it and addressed it. I just picked up a 3/5 amp alternator cheap and needed to know how many magnets the flywheel needed, my flywheel has the 3 required, only the 7 amp needs the 5 magnet flywheel and if I wanted to I could just glue two more magnets into the 3 magnet flywheel at no cost since I have them, instead of forking out big bucks fir the 5 magnet flywheel, if I had needed it, but I don't, my flywheel is sufficient for the 3/5 amp. So it was a simple upgrade, swap out the old 1 wire alternator I had for the two wire, red yellow and add 5 amps for my 13hp Tecumseh. I've seen responses like that over the years. Someone asks for help and a bonehead says ahh, you don't need that, its too much trouble and in this case it isn't even difficult. Counterintuitive reply's. If everyone responded like that, nothing would get done or repaired, well I just got it done. 😉


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Dusty said:


> .


I apologize, sorry.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Grunt said:


> I apologize, sorry.


No worries. Any idea what Tecumseh alternator this is here I have? Its identical to the 3/5 amp Tecumseh alternator, except instead of 2 wires red and yellow, its only got the yellow for AC. The stardard 2 leg alternator creates 1 amp 18 watts, this has 6 legs, so I'm guessing it would it be a 3 amp 56 watt ac alternator? It would fit on a 8-13hp Tecumseh Snowking, same size and mount holes as the 3/5 snowkings have. But what would it be good for, more lights, more powerful light, I guess it could also power heated grips, etc, correct? Just doesn't have the DC to charge a battery. It has dirt on it, it originally must have came off a Tecumseh on a lawn tractor, but I cant find its actual part number or power rating. What kind of tractor would use an AC only alternator, that cant charge a battery.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks like it could be a 10 amp 611159 ?









Tecumseh 611159 ALT COIL - Jacks Small Engines 12hp OHV engines


----------

